# What makes a DSLR "entry level"



## MacHoot (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't get why everyone considers a canon 550 an entry level DSLR.  Is it price or am I missing the boat on the more expensive models with the same sensor that is on mine.


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 6, 2012)

Sensor quality/size and lack of features.  The sensor isn't the only part that effects the quality of the image produced.


----------



## MacHoot (Feb 6, 2012)

What features does a say....60d have that the 550 is missing?


----------



## MacHoot (Feb 6, 2012)

Okay...never mind....I found a site. lol

Wow...I gotta start saving my pennies.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 6, 2012)

pennies aren't gonna help... :lmao:


----------



## Kerbouchard (Feb 6, 2012)

Focus points(number and placement), focus accuracy, focus speed, external controls, build quality, shutter life, continuous shooting speed, weather sealing, sensor size, sensor performance(i.e. noise), external flash control, etc, etc.


----------



## MacHoot (Feb 6, 2012)

lol No doubt. Wow


Canon EOS _60D_
 
78vs73Explain scores
 Canon Rebel _T2i_

Not bad...I'm happy with my decision not to put my wife up for _mortgage_.....For now. lol


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 6, 2012)

MacHoot said:


> I don't get why everyone considers a canon 550 an entry level DSLR.  Is it price or am I missing the boat on the more expensive models with the same sensor that is on mine.



It's based on someones opinion on what demographics a particular product should be marketed in.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 6, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> MacHoot said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get why everyone considers a canon 550 an entry level DSLR.  Is it price or am I missing the boat on the more expensive models with the same sensor that is on mine.
> ...



Totally not true. As you go up in models you have additional features and capabilities as the OP already found out


----------



## MacHoot (Feb 6, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Totally not true. As you go up in models you have additional features and capabilities as the OP already found out




This is true....I kept reading about how my camera has the same sensor as the other cameras but didn't take into consideration the other aspects of the full frame models.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 6, 2012)

If it's full frame it doesn't have the same sensor as yours.


----------



## MacHoot (Feb 6, 2012)

Well more expensive frame.


----------



## MacHoot (Feb 6, 2012)

In fact it&#8217;s getting increasing difficult to regard the Digital Rebel  series as cameras only for &#8220;beginners&#8221;. For example, Canon has put an  18MP CMOS sensor in the T2i. This is the same resolution as the sensor in the &#8220;top of the line&#8221; EOS 7D and is the highest pixel count currently found in any DSLR as well as having the highest native resolution (smallest pixel spacing) of any DSLR (including full frame models).

Quoted from Canon Rebel T2i Review - photo.net


----------



## Kerbouchard (Feb 6, 2012)

MacHoot said:


> In fact it&#8217;s getting increasing difficult to regard the Digital Rebel  series as cameras only for &#8220;beginners&#8221;. For example, Canon has put an  18MP CMOS sensor in the T2i. This is the same resolution as the sensor in the &#8220;top of the line&#8221; EOS 7D and is the highest pixel count currently found in any DSLR as well as having the highest native resolution (smallest pixel spacing) of any DSLR (including full frame models).
> 
> Quoted from Canon Rebel T2i Review - photo.net


Turns out, it's not all about pixel count.  The size of the pixels, the algorithims used, the efficiency of those pixels are all different.  The megapixel war is just about over.  At this point, it's nothing short of a marketing gimick.

Oh, my D700 only has 12 megapixels...does that make your T2i better?  And fwiw, the 7d is nowhere close to 'top of the line'.  It's not even in the same ballpark as 'top of the line', and 18 megapixels isn't anywhere close to the highest pixel count currently found in any DSLR.

I'm afraid you need to look at some more updated reviews or change your sources.


----------



## MacHoot (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm not saying better or worse....just wondering the difference in labeling them "Entry Level" vs "Pro"


----------



## Kerbouchard (Feb 6, 2012)

MacHoot said:


> I'm not saying better or worse....just wondering the difference in labeling them "Entry Level" vs "Pro"


I thought we had been through this?


Kerbouchard said:


> Focus points(number and placement), focus accuracy, focus speed, external controls, build quality, shutter life, continuous shooting speed, weather sealing, sensor size, sensor performance(i.e. noise), external flash control, etc, etc.


----------



## MacHoot (Feb 6, 2012)

We have and I've accepted the answer. lol

I was just responding to your "better or worse" comment.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 6, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > MacHoot said:
> ...



Yes, it is all about marketing.
There is not such thing as a "beginner" camera ... can you actually define it, or are you taking the label that the manufacturers have placed on a product to make it comfortable for new photographers to purchase the camera ?
I used to sell camera's and I know that it is about about making the consumer purchase something.


----------



## MacHoot (Feb 6, 2012)

Uh oh...I started a debate!!

So "entry level" is just a label placed on the camera by the corporation to make new photogs feel comfortable with their purchase.


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 6, 2012)

As far the actual term itself, entry level means the most basic item in any lineup.  An entry level dslr is the cheapest way to "enter" the world of dslrs.  For Canon these are actually the XXXXd series.  So technically you're one step up from entry with a 550.

Pro, as a term, means targeted at professionals.  Meaning the manufacturer expects it to do the job when the user is depending on it in order to do their job.


----------



## KmH (Feb 6, 2012)

MacHoot said:


> In fact its getting increasing difficult to regard the Digital Rebel  series as cameras only for beginners. For example, Canon has put an  18MP CMOS sensor in the T2i. This is the same resolution as the sensor in the top of the line EOS 7D and is the highest pixel count currently found in any DSLR as well as having the highest native resolution (smallest pixel spacing) of any DSLR (including full frame models).
> 
> Quoted from Canon Rebel T2i Review - photo.net



Yes, the same image sensor, but not the same image processor.

A high pixel count doesn't automatically translate into image quality.

There are 3 levels:

entry-level
prosumer
pro

Canon's T1i, T2i, and T3i were basically direct competition for Nikon's 12 MP D90, which is why the 3 were launched so closely to each other.
DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side

Canon's 60D is their entry-level top-of-the-line. Nikon's entry-level top-of-the-line is the D7000:
DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 6, 2012)

MacHoot said:


> Uh oh...I started a debate!!
> 
> So "entry level" is just a label placed on the camera by the corporation to make new photogs feel comfortable with their purchase.



Forum: a public meeting place for open discussion


----------



## MacHoot (Feb 6, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> MacHoot said:
> 
> 
> > Forum: a public meeting place for open discussion
> ...


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 6, 2012)

That's why we are all here in one place ... so do we agree about not agreeing, or do we just agree ??


----------



## snowbear (Feb 6, 2012)

Does an entry-level camera come with photo watermarking software?


----------



## MacHoot (Feb 6, 2012)

Mine allows me to embed copyright data in the exif.


But I haven't looked into the watermark.


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 6, 2012)

snowbear said:


> Does an entry-level camera come with photo watermarking software?



It comes with entry level watermarking software.

Pro watermarking software is just a CD full of mail in copyright registration forms to print out.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 6, 2012)

snowbear said:


> Does an entry-level camera come with photo watermarking software?



That is an accessory ... this is where all the profits are.


----------



## MacHoot (Feb 6, 2012)

And I agree with http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/58170.html*dxqcanada*.  I let the marketing labels confuse my mind...I don't usually do that!


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 6, 2012)

snowbear said:


> Does an entry-level camera come with photo watermarking software?


Absolutely!


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 6, 2012)

snowbear said:


> Does an entry-level camera come with photo watermarking software?



No they come with pre-configured facebook accounts.


----------

